# A simple question......



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

What do you consider the minimum draw weight to be for hunting whitetail deer with a traditional (recurve/long bow) bow?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of things to consider, draw length,bow design,arrow weight and broadhead choice.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I would say around 45#'s But as previously mentioned there is lots of things to consider.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm at 45lbs @28" now. Had been shooting 50lbs. I had no problem getting through deer at 50lbs. I did have trouble getting through turkeys. 

My wife killed her deer this year with her [email protected]" recurve, drawing 27", shooting a 480grain arrow. Complete passthrough with the arrow sticking in the the ground with a three blade woodsman broadhead.

Setups have changed a bit for this year. I'm shooting the lighter draw weight as mentioned...however my arrow is 125grains heavier overall weight. I'm also down to a 2blade, single bevel broadhead. I got through that turkey this year. Broke him down wonderfully. No doubt in my mind that out to 20yds I will get through a deer. But if I have to settle for a 20yd shot then I failed as a trad hunter.


----------

